#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Heavy Baseplates

## bksound

Beste collega's, 

Heeft er iemand technische tekeningen beschikbaar voor Heavy Baseplates van 75 x 75 of 1 x 1 ?
Het is voor Prolyte H30V truss.

Vriendelijke groeten,
BK SOUND

----------


## Lala

Niet om lullig te doen... Maar daar heb je toch geen tekeningen voor nodig? Plaat, midden zoeken, truss uitmeten, tekenpunten goed positioneren en boren maar?

----------


## Gast1401081

en tegen nieuw-ijzerprijs kant en klaar te koop bij prolyte, in 2 verschillende maten..

----------


## bksound

**************, 

Jij hebt het over de standaard baseplates. Ik ben op zoek naar de tekeningen van Heavy Baseplates voor de prolyte series. Om een movinghead op truss te plaatsen.
We willen het gewoon proper laten maken. Zelf lijkt het ons niet zo evident omdat we er niet de goede materialen voor hebben.

Vriendelijke groeten

----------


## DJ Antoon

> We willen het gewoon proper laten maken.



Een reden te meer om dit bij prolyte te halen.

----------


## Lala

En anders kun je het gewoon kant en klaar bestellen bij een bedrijf als RDAV aluminium.

----------


## Gast1401081

http://www.rolight.nl/Webshop/riggin...t+4x+koppeling dus

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Prolyte maakt geen zware platen, dit is allemaal custom made. Zo ook die van Rolight. Prolyte heeft ze wel van alluminium, maar dan ga je wel even schrikken van de prijs.

AED is de goedkoopste met deze platen. Bruto 150 euro. Alleen moet je ze wel zelf ophalen, want laten bezorgen is nogal kostbaar.

----------


## rinus bakker

Als ze "heavy" moeten zijn is aluminium in elk geval niet de slimste oplossing.
En waar Rolight die 73x73cm vandaan heeft?
Op geen enkele manier een standaard (59a60 of 79a80) vervoers-maat...
die afmetingen zeggen ook niet zo veel over het gewicht...
want aluminium is ook een metaal, net als staal, titanium, koper of magnesium.

Is alleen *"heavy"* of ook *"big"* misschien een _"issue"?

_Ik sluit me verder aan bij *Lala*.
Hiervoor heb je toch geen tekeningen nodig?
En als je ze wel _nodig_ zou hebben.... 
dan zijn ze bij mij te koop
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## renevanh

> En waar Rolight die 73x73cm vandaan heeft?
> Op geen enkele manier een standaard (59a60 of 79a80) vervoers-maat...



Wel als je er een dolly omheen bouwt, kun je mooi op 80 uitkomen  :Wink:

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Wij hebben toen gewoon zo'n kleine gekocht, die kosten namelijk bijna niets en deze gewoon overgetekend.

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik heb zo'n plate met een kort stuk truss gebruikt als standaard, voor een kastje of een plasma. Op een steekwagentje past dat gemonteerd makkelijk door een deur.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi *Mac*,

die lijkt toch zeker van aluminium.
Hoe _"heavy"_ blijkt die dan uiteindelijk?

Nog een ideeeeetje voor de TS:
van (verarmd! - dan dan weer wel) *uranium* zijn ze ook "_very heavy_".
Maar ja - dan speelt de prijs misschien wel een rol.
Of wordt de regelmatige inspectie door de AIVD als lastig ervaren 
(al is dat wel weer eens wat anders dan de I-SZW of B&WT)

----------


## moderator

LOL, Glow in the dark baseplates....
...zeggen ze nog dat riggers geen humor hebben....

----------


## Gast1401081

fantasie op soundcheckday is wel erg inspirerend...

gewoon pisbakkenstaal, en een kilootje of 25 ofzo? ( iets van 6 mm geloof ik..)

----------


## NesCio01

Ach ja,

U238 wordt toch gebruikt in toestellen voor balans en trillingsbeheersing
(van vliegtuigen).
Laten wij er toch een Truss met Mac500 op balanceren?
Blootstelling aan baseplates van verarmd uranium (U238) geeft een verhoogd
risico op ******.

grtz

Nes

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ach ja,
> 
> U238 wordt toch gebruikt in toestellen voor balans en trillingsbeheersing
> (van vliegtuigen).
> Laten wij er toch een Truss met Mac500 op balanceren?
> Blootstelling aan baseplates van verarmd uranium (U238) geeft een verhoogd
> risico op ******.
> 
> grtz
> ...



- buiten de stijfheid, verwerkbaarheid etc : waarom zou je het zwaarste spul ter wereld de lucht in sturen? dat kost een boel extra kerosine... In oudere boten werd het in de stabilsatoren gebruikt, dat wel.
- Daarnaast geeft het net zo min verhoogde kans op ****** als een kopje koffie. 
- Maar dat is niet de reden dat ik toch voor pisbakkenstaal gekozen heb.... 

T'is namelijk gewoon verboden om in bezit te hebben in de westerse wereld.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Zijn we nu als techs allemaal zo ontzettend nerderrig dat we stuk voor stuk weten wat UF6 is?
ik wist het trouwens niet, maar een ronkende zin als "we proof the abscence of UF6" triggerde me. 

maargoed, ******** doet zijn naam eer aan, of zou het toch stiekum een 001-2-1-2 zijn, met een license to mix?

----------


## rinus bakker

ook al zijn we nu van de _baseplates_ aan het afwijken.....

het topic blijft in elk geval wel "*Heavy*"

Waarbij de vraag nu ook opdoemt,
waar de grenzen dan ergens liggen tussen 
light en medium en* heavy
* :Cool:

----------


## SPS

Misschien is Pb geschikt? De investeringen zijn toch al een LODEN last. :Embarrassment: 

Paul

----------


## rinus bakker

Zolang sterkte en stabiliteit geen onderwerp vormen 
is lood ook zeker OK. Lekker "*heavy*"...

Is Goud ook niet een metaal in die gewichtsklasse?
[Zal we weer te duur zijn - of de verkeerde kleur?]

Hoewel ik weet dat ze bij Prolyte ook *Gouden H30V Truss* hebben...
Speciaal voor de oliesheiks in het Midden-Oosten.
Maar ja die hebben dan ook zat te veel aan €€ 's en $$'s
Toppunt van decadentie? 
Gouden truss zwart laten poedercoaten...  :Cool:

----------


## frederic

> Zolang sterkte en stabiliteit geen onderwerp vormen 
> is lood ook zeker OK. Lekker "*heavy*"...
> 
> Is Goud ook niet een metaal in die gewichtsklasse?
> [Zal we weer te duur zijn - of de verkeerde kleur?]
> 
> Hoewel ik weet dat ze bij Prolyte ook *Gouden H30V Truss* hebben...
> Speciaal voor de oliesheiks in het Midden-Oosten.
> Maar ja die hebben dan ook zat te veel aan €€ 's en $$'s
> ...



Gouden truss? Daar kun je niks aanhangen. 
Dat is zo zacht dat zelfs 10 parspots beginnen doorhangen.

----------


## rinus bakker

OK - correctie:
Aluminium truss met een soort verbazingwekkende goud(-achtige) coating.
Zelfs dat maakt het al te duur voor iedereen die geen Olie-Sheihk is
of 1e Minister in Griekenland 
of President van Zimbabwe
of Directeur van Goldman-Sachs.....

----------


## btvmaarten

Zelf ''Heavy'' Baseplates maken, laten maken is niet moeilijk. Wij hebben stalenplaten van 80 bij 80 a 8 mm dik laten snijden, waarin 2 handvaten zijn gemonteerd die daardoor makkelijker zijn te tillen. 1 plaat weegt ongeveer 60(dacht zelfs 80 kilo) kilo. gaten laten verzinken waardoor de bouten van de konussen mooi verdwijen en geen ongelijkheid veroorzaken bij neerleggen. de plaat verplaats je niet in je eentje dus altijd met zijn tweeen. wij plaatsen tot 4 meter hoog een truss erop met een mac. bij testen bleek dat je echt moet willend de paal moest omgooien om hem om te krijgen. oja we hebben de platen laten galvaniseren zodat roest er niet bij kan komen.

suc6

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo *btvmaarten*,  (_long time no C - or hear_).
dus smeekt de TS aan jou of je de tekeningen daarvan even wil opsturen...
Tenzij die 60a80 kg niet *heavy* genoeg zijn.

----------


## btvmaarten

> Hallo *btvmaarten*,  (_long time no C - or hear_).
> dus smeekt de TS aan jou of je de tekeningen daarvan even wil opsturen...
> Tenzij die 60a80 kg niet *heavy* genoeg zijn.



Haai Rinus,

idem heb lang niks laten horen.(ben meer iemand dat als ik het nodig vind om te reageren dan doe ik dat :Smile: )
maar ik denk dat TS nu ook wel zonder tekeningen iets kan doen, ik geef het bijna op een presenteerblaadje aan...
als je nu nog niet verder komt dan zou ik stoppen met nadenken en iets anders gaan doen, je komt dan niet ver! :Smile: 
 :Smile: 

dus de vraag is TS, wat heb je nu gedaan en is er al resultaat? kan je het laten zien?

----------


## NesCio01

Mss goed om er voldoende verzonken gaten in te
(laten) maken, zodat je én 4-kante- én 3-hoeks Truss op plaatsen kunt? 

grtz

Nes

----------

